# Macbook air tombé !



## jetdmans (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors voila, hier soir j'ai fait tombé mon MBA de mon lit qui se trouve a 30cm du sol et maintenant une partie du MBA est renfoncé (voir image)






J'ai le MBA depuis maintenant 3 mois, j'ai donc toujours la garantie 1 ans apple, mais est ce qu'elle prend en compte ce genre de choc ? 

Merci


----------



## Lucieaus (6 Avril 2012)

Non. La garantie ne porte que sur les pannes. La casse, le vol ou la perte relève des assurances.
Une centre agrée te fera un devis de réparation.


----------



## Xman (6 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Non la garantie ne marchera pas ! 
Par contre l'assurance responsabilité civile oui, celle d'un ami de préférence, ou peut-être une assurance CB Prémium si tu l'as acheté avec


----------



## omni (6 Avril 2012)

Quand tu te plantes en voiture, même neuve, tu te tournes vers qui pour "payer" les dégâts, vers le concessionnaire qui t'a vendu la voiture ou vers ton assurance ?


----------



## surfman06 (11 Avril 2012)

Il faut voir le côté positif, il marche non, donc le mba est comme même solide.
De plus on n'apprends que de ses erreurs (pas sur pour certains), la prochaine fois, il fera attention.


----------



## edd72 (11 Avril 2012)

surfman06 a dit:


> Il faut voir le côté positif, il marche non, donc le mba est *quand même* solide.





Sinon, c'est très moche sur la photo.


----------



## LeProf (11 Avril 2012)

ca me parait important comme dégâts pour une chute de seulement 30 cm !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Avril 2012)

aucune garantie ne couvre ce type de dommage sauf si c'est un tiers qui a provoqué l'accident, dans ce cas ce sera sa responsabilité civile.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (11 Avril 2012)

C'est beau la mémoire aux chocs du métal 

Sorry Bro', mais là tu raques ou tu gardes un Air légèrement tordu. 
Ca aurait put être bien pire, genre le faire passer sous un bus....


----------



## totoffff (14 Avril 2012)

Si tu fais marcher la responsabilité civile d'un ami relis bien son contrat avant de faire ta déclaration et il vaut mieux dire que l'accident c'est passé chez toi 


Et si tu fais ça supprime le post

Enfin je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Avril 2012)

totoffff a dit:


> Si tu fais marcher la responsabilité civile d'un ami relis bien son contrat avant de faire ta déclaration et il vaut mieux dire que l'accident c'est passé chez toi
> 
> 
> Et si tu fais ça supprime le post
> ...




En droit ça s'appelle une arnaque aux assurances....

Enfin je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## totoffff (18 Avril 2012)

Je sais bien, mais moi je me suis tellement fait avoir par les assurances en croyant de bonnes fois, être couvert et au final réponse négative, nous ne prenons pas votre sinistre en charge, je pense que les assureurs sont plus des arnaqueurs que moi, en tous cas moi il ne me fond pas de la peine

Du genre je me fais voler une moto dans la rue je déclare que le vol à eu lieu 22 heures résultat vous n'êtes ne pas assurer pour le vol sur la voie publique entre 21h30 et 8 heures du matin. :mad*:

Fuite d'eau dans le jardin, comme il n'y a pas eu de dégât à un tier allez-vous faire ...

Des gros malins ....

Donc toujours bien relire son contrat et faire toujours attention aux déclarations, car après c'est trop tard.


----------

